# Mini loses connection to Roamio



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've got 3 minis connected to a Roamio. When we moved into the house a year ago I got all the coax in the house ripped out and replaced. So we are talking brand new coax and new splitters. 

Everything was working fine until about 2 or 3 months ago. 

Now at least once per day the Mini will freeze and say it's lost connection to the TiVo. You can click okay and it will immediately reconnect. Then it will do it again. Sometimes it will keep doing it and sometimes it will just work. All the Minis do this. It seems like the problem started with the last big update. 

Yes I have tested all coax connections, splitter, etc. I have rebooted the entire network several times including the Roamio and all the minis. 

Any ideas?


----------



## jogo (Dec 27, 2015)

This seems to happen to me. I use my slingbox all the time so I know it isn't the ethernet connection. It has to be the latest update. It sounds exactly like what happens to you.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

add me to the list experiencing this issue. it is only on one mini which also is the farthest away. coax is about 9 years old.


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking at the network logs on the Roamio, I do see this repeated pretty much constantly:

"Bandwidth too low"

and then a few:

"no other nodes remaining in moca network"

All this is very odd since it shows all 4 nodes (tivo + 3 minis) as active.


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like the MOCA channel was set to Auto and defaulting to 19. I can't really find much info out about what these should be set to, but I hardcoded everything to 21. We'll see if that makes a difference.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Assuming you have cable tv, lower moca channels can bump into cable signals on the wire, and higher ones can be harder to pass, so sometimes you have to try different ones to find the best for you. 

Also, if you have cable tv, are you using a poe filter?


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Only thing on my coax is MoCa.


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks, i guess I'll just keep trying different channels and see which ones work. Altho it's still odd to me this used to work fine until the last update.

No, I don't have/use any POE filters. I've never had the need of them. Would that help for this issue?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jhjones75 said:


> Thanks, i guess I'll just keep trying different channels and see which ones work. Altho it's still odd to me this used to work fine until the last update.
> 
> No, I don't have/use any POE filters. I've never had the need of them. Would that help for this issue?


Hi, 
Unless you are on Fios, you should absolutely be using a MoCA POE / Whole Home DVR filter on the input of the first splitter to enter your home. The main function is to keep your network in your home, otherwise, a nearby neighbor with a MoCA adapter might be able to have access to everything on your home network. You can set encryption on many MoCA networks to minimize the security issue, but the MoCA signal can also cause "interference" to the cable company equipment, also your neighbors. The final reason is that a MoCA filter has a "reflective" quality that will give a slight boost to the MoCA signal. 
I know of one case of someone using MoCA returned home to find a door tag from his cable company saying that his service had been disconnected due to "interference" from his home. It was later determined to be his open MoCA equipment.


----------



## JThiessen (Nov 2, 2014)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> Unless you are on Fios, you should absolutely be using a MoCA POE / Whole Home DVR filter on the input of the first splitter to enter your home. The main function is to keep your network in your home, otherwise, a nearby neighbor with a MoCA adapter might be able to have access to everything on your home network. You can set encryption on many MoCA networks to minimize the security issue, but the MoCA signal can also cause "interference" to the cable company equipment, also your neighbors. The final reason is that a MoCA filter has a "reflective" quality that will give a slight boost to the MoCA signal.
> I know of one case of someone using MoCA returned home to find a door tag from his cable company saying that his service had been disconnected due to "interference" from his home. It was later determined to be his open MoCA equipment.


Two questions on this response:
1) The statement doesn't address why it worked fine up until a couple months ago for the OP. I'm in a similar situation where all was fine up until 7 days ago. Now one of the mini's wont connect to the MOCA at all.

2) What if one is on FIOS?


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

JThiessen said:


> Two questions on this response:
> 1) The statement doesn't address why it worked fine up until a couple months ago for the OP. I'm in a similar situation where all was fine up until 7 days ago. Now one of the mini's wont connect to the MOCA at all.
> 
> 2) What if one is on FIOS?


#3 - What if one is OTA and the only thing on the coax is MOCA and it worked fine the previous 15 months or so.


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have no objections to getting a POE, just concerned that why is it suddenly now the fix (unless some of my 80 year old neighbors are suddenly using MOCA).

We haven't noticed a recurrence of the issue since I changed the moca channel yesterday, but we've also hardly been on the tv since. My wife did mention that amazon streaming kept dying on her this morning, but when I had her try Netflix it was fine. Not sure if that was related or not.


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm having the same issue. Bedroom mini (original model) no issues. New living room mini (both connected to Bolt) freezes and drops connection. You click okay and it immediately reconnects. All new coax in the house. It's driving us up the wall.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

JThiessen said:


> Two questions on this response:
> 1) The statement doesn't address why it worked fine up until a couple months ago for the OP. I'm in a similar situation where all was fine up until 7 days ago. Now one of the mini's wont connect to the MOCA at all.
> *There are any number of reasons why any electrical device performance varies, besides device failure, water intrusion and corrosion of coax or splitters, Tivo messing with the AGC circuits via firmware bugs, unnecessary changing the default MoCA settings again via Tivo firmware updates*
> 2) What if one is on FIOS?


*Fios uses an ONT, optical network terminal, in or just outside the home, where the fiber connection is transitioned at this terminal to standard coax, Ethernet, and phone interfaces and because of that transition, the MoCA LAN frequencies can go no farther. There still may be a "reflective" benefit for using a filter, but there are no security or interference concerns because of the nature of the technology *
#3 - What if one is OTA and the only thing on the coax is MOCA and it worked fine the previous 15 months or so. 
*Please see #1 above*


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well so far so good... I'd forgotten that I had a POE filter laying around, so I put that in on Tuesday and also changed my MOCA channel. I'll have to give it a week to call it good, but we haven't seen the issue recur since doing this.


----------



## Roscoe3 (Aug 15, 2017)

jhjones75 said:


> I've got 3 minis connected to a Roamio. When we moved into the house a year ago I got all the coax in the house ripped out and replaced. So we are talking brand new coax and new splitters.
> 
> Everything was working fine until about 2 or 3 months ago.
> 
> ...


If you have FIOS, make sure that you don't have ethernet cable connected to the back of your DVR if you are on MOCA


----------

